
Roll your own MVNO - danw
http://gigaom.com/2007/04/01/now-roll-your-own-mvno/
======
epall
Is there really a market for MVNOs like this? It seems to me like a lot of
overhead for getting essentially the same services as you would with a large
carrier.

~~~
danw
If you want to do anything with mobile you will find yourself constantly
running into obstacles created by the operators. Sometimes it would be a lot
easier if you ran your own mobile phone network.

How about a 'web2.0' mobile operator? Lovely unlocked handsets, open apis,
unrestricted pipes, etc

